

NYT Video Overview of Encrypting Webmail - yawaramin
http://www.nytimes.com/video/technology/personaltech/100000003002385/easily-encrypt-your-email.html?smid=tw-nytvideo&seid=auto

======
yawaramin
In my experience, the harder it is to set up, the more secure the system is.
That said, is anyone using Virtru? What's the experience?

